# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  Best 243 load

## calez

Hay guys just started loading for my 243, just wanted to know what people are running or any recommendations?

----------


## garyp

I use 87 gn Hornady SP with 43.6 gn 2209 for everything from hares to goats and large reds. Mind you I do not shoot at anything over 150 meters away.

----------


## Ranger 888

Get on to Extensive Field-Tested Rifle & Cartridge Research - BallisticStudies.com. and ask Nathan for his .243 info. I shot one for years with varying results- I wish I had known then what I now know about the calibre.

----------


## calez

Thanks, the rife is going to be more of a bush rifle so it wouldn't be pushing out past 150 meters,

----------


## calez

Thanks ill have a read, haven't loaded for 243 so im just see what everyone finds good for nz bush

----------


## Double Shot

Myself and a couple of mates are using Sierra 85g HPBT with fantastic results, from memory 44grns of 2209, at work so don't have all the info at hand...have been great, even out to 209m..certainly worth a look at... I'm about to look at a load on Sierra 107g MK still playing with the idea...

----------


## calez

Has anyone tryed 95gn projectiles?

----------


## foxhound

> I use 87 gn Hornady SP with 43.6 gn 2209 for everything from hares to goats and large reds. Mind you I do not shoot at anything over 150 meters away.


I have had good success with the 90 grain speer hotcor 44.0 grains 2209, have got some 87 grain hornady softpoint to load up and test when I run out of the speers. Have loaded up hdy 95g sst but the speers are more accurate. Have only tested on goats so far.

----------


## craigc

> Has anyone tryed 95gn projectiles?


Yep bergers. They hit harder than a freight train! I tipped over two pigs last time I took the .243 out. One at 100 yards and one at just over 200; those projectiles are devastating killers - waste some meat though.

I was just loading some 162 Amax and compared them with the 95 burgers - the bergers look like toy bullets!

----------


## calez

So overall 2209 powder is the way to go? Might have to get some sample packs but i think im going to try some 87gn & some 95gn projectiles

----------


## BRADS

Have had lots of success with Sierra  100gr pro hunters on Reds haven't shot anything else with them.

----------


## blake

I've only used factory ammo but 95gn sst have dropped everything I've pointed them at including a good sika stag at 310m. Love the 243.

----------


## calez

I chase alot of fellow so I don't want anything to hard on the meat

----------


## kiwijames

> Has anyone tryed 95gn projectiles?


95g Partitions worked well in my 243AI. I will be running them again once I get my next 243. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Barefoot

The easy recipe that works for most people is 43-44gn AR2209 with a sierra 85gn or the 87gn Hornady on top. They will be doing around the 3000fps.
Most people get a reliable load in that sort of combination. Then you can try different combos later -95gn targex, different powders like w760 or R17.

----------


## calez

Thanks beatfoot. Might do that. 87gn and 2209 as a base load, then experiment from there

----------


## calez

.*barefoot.*

----------


## Tahr

Agree, stick to the basic 85/87 and 2209.

You are bound to want to experiment later. I use N550 and Hybrid 100v powders now and get a good step up in velocity. But it may not be worth the mucking around for you.

----------


## 7mmwsm

I use 100 grain Hornady BTSP with 42-43 of H414. Tried 87-90 grain in various brands. They didn't do anything better than the 100 grainers so always go back to them. 
Light bullets are devastating on light animals but can lack the "goods" when required on a big animals.

----------


## Matt2308

95 Bergers and 2209 @3040fps is awesome in my rifle.

----------


## Huk

I run 85gn txs ahead of 40gn 2206h 3000fps 16 inch barrel though like the txs kill well

----------


## TeRei

> The easy recipe that works for most people is 43-44gn AR2209 with a sierra 85gn or the 87gn Hornady on top. They will be doing around the 3000fps.
> Most people get a reliable load in that sort of combination. Then you can try different combos later -95gn targex, different powders like w760 or R17.


Sirra 85gr HP it is magical but we use 2213SC.My son slayed 11 stags during the roar with it.

----------


## kiwi39

> The easy recipe that works for most people is 43-44gn AR2209 with a sierra 85gn or the 87gn Hornady on top. They will be doing around the 3000fps.
> Most people get a reliable load in that sort of combination. Then you can try different combos later -95gn targex, different powders like w760 or R17.


I'm shooting 95gn Targex's with a couple of different powder combo's under them .... the best seems to be 47gn AR2225 with the projectile seated 10thou off the lands .

They kill well and are also very accurate .
  @elcaro has just bought himself a 243 (and is currently lurking on here) .. maybe worthwhile for him to read this thread   ..... 




> it may not be worth the mucking around for you.


Wash your mouth out @Tahr  :Wink:  . It's ALWAYS worth a bit of mucking around  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin: 

T

----------


## silentscope

i use 43.5 gr of 2209, and a 95 gr hornady sst. my sako shoots 5 shots into a 10c peice at 200y, and my parker hale shoots just an inch and a half at 200y. still lovely to shoot my mrs enjoys hunting with it aswell.

----------


## moose272

36.5gr IMR4064  with 90gr Scirocco,s works nice

----------


## gamereaper

might as well add my 10cents worth.
here's a couple that work for me. on the left is a 87gr hornady sp , low tech bullet but one that kills great at normal hunting ranges.for some reason it shoots real good too.under it is a lapua case ,fed210 primer and 44gr of 2209.
if you have a 24"  1-10 barrel expect around 3150+ fps.   h414 @ 44grs gives you 3300+ but the SD gets a bit high, but that wont bother you if your shooting under 350 yards.this load may be to hot for some rifles.
100gr sierra pro hunter is another old school bullet that shoots real good as well.
winchester brass works just fine as well if your on a budget.the lapua doesnt shoot any better, the primer pockets stay tighter a couple of firings longer.imr4064  and 2209 are the go to powders.dont touch re17. it delivers the xtra velocity 
but im yet to see it shoot accurately in anything and the throat erosion is unacceptable.

on the right is what you make if you've got plenty of time to kill.
its a .308 lapua palma case, small primer ,small flash hole, put through several steps of bushings to get it down to a size good for inside neck reaming , then outside neck turned.
fed 205m, 46.7gr of h1000 / 2217. topped off with a HBN coated berger 105gr hybrid. delivers 3000fps with single digit SD's in a 26" 1-8 barrel
2209 works good as well but slow burning 2217 will extends barrel life 400-500 rounds.2217 burns cooler witch helps if your doing 20 shot strings in f-class type events.
n560 delivers as well but tends to burn alot more sooty.

----------


## specweapon

Visiting my LGS today and they showed me a picture of a 243 Howa that a customer had bought and hand loaded some rounds for, he couldn't get the bolt to close or remove a chambered live round so took it to the local gun smith, he managed to close the bolt and fired the round, which blew the bolt handle and much of the RHS of the action to pieces.
turns out the guy had never reloaded before and just filled the case up and seated the projectile on top, luckily the gunsmith wasn't injured

----------


## southernman

> Visiting my LGS today and they showed me a picture of a 243 Howa that a customer had bought and hand loaded some rounds for, he couldn't get the bolt to close or remove a chambered live round so took it to the local gun smith, he managed to close the bolt and fired the round, which blew the bolt handle and much of the RHS of the action to pieces.
> turns out the guy had never reloaded before and just filled the case up and seated the projectile on top, luckily the gunsmith wasn't injured


 well, its not much of a gunsmith, that would be that foolish. A hand load, that wouldn't chamber, lots red flags,  :On Fire:  
As for the owner, sum people just shouldn't be allowed to play with fire, fuel or powder?

----------


## von tempsky fan

shot this 30 mins ago , kimber 243 using factory 95 grn fusion at just over 200m , I really rate the fusions always hold together.

----------


## Tahr

> shot this 30 mins ago , kimber 243 using factory 95 grn fusion at just over 200m , I really rate the fusions always hold together.
> Attachment 41760
> Attachment 41762


Nice. Ive often wondered if you can purchase the fusion bullets as components?

----------


## von tempsky fan

> Nice. Ive often wondered if you can purchase the fusion bullets as components?


Iv looked for them as a component but it seems they are only available in factory ammo. Fusion ammo is cheap enough anyway and as it shoots 1/2 inch groups in the kimber I'm not planning on using anything else in it.

----------


## Timmay

General consensus is 2209 for 90gr softpoints? 2208 work ok?

----------


## veitnamcam

> General consensus is 2209 for 90gr softpoints? 2208 work ok?


Yep 

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## Timmay

Loaded up some 90gr Hot-Cor FBSP rounds (heaviest projectile that I know a 1:10 will spin fine) Should be decent weather this saturday so will give her a go then.

----------


## Tahr

The best load ever after using a 243 on the odd occasion is:

243
85 grn Interbond
2.715 oal in my rifle (10 thou off lands)
43 grns Hybrid V 100 (don't try this at home. Start lower)
3270fps
20" xbolt.

Tiny target holes. Large animal holes.

----------


## Shearer

Best load for a 243?
Get a 243 improved. Commonly known as a 308.

----------


## Timmay

Funny way of spelling .260

----------


## veitnamcam

> Loaded up some 90gr Hot-Cor FBSP rounds (heaviest projectile that I know a 1:10 will spin fine) Should be decent weather this saturday so will give her a go then.


I had a stunningly accurate load with 95gr targex and 2208 moving along pretty fast too, lost data but from memory was around 35 -37gr?....search ADI data and work up.

----------


## Dead is better

I got one of these howa .243s  (a friend owns it...honest!). I was happy to learn I can use my stocks of 4831sc but bummed out at how short the howa chamber throat is. I mean it's bugger all out much further than (using the canulure line to the case mouth. Now where's the fun in that??

----------


## Timmay

Forbes .243
90Gr Speer hotcore
2209 43.5gn
15 thou jump
Lapua brass
CCI primer
3025fps out of 21"

Literally a single hole, approx 5 mm 3 shot group

----------


## Timmay

> The easy recipe that works for most people is 43-44gn AR2209 with a sierra 85gn or the 87gn Hornady on top. They will be doing around the 3000fps.
> Most people get a reliable load in that sort of combination. Then you can try different combos later -95gn targex, different powders like w760 or R17.


Thanks @Barefoot, just loading up some 87gr BTHP's, will go 43.5gr 2209. 
Going to see how these go, if not happy with the performance I'll switch to the 85gr Sierra

----------


## SlimySquirrel

I am literally doing the same thing! Couldn't find the Sierras when I was buying. Enjoy the Targex but just keen to try something else.

----------


## Timmay

@SlimySquirrel seems to work mate. Just got back from the range. 2 in the same hole 1 off to the left, overall group 0.5"

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Good from you. Thanks mate.

----------


## HNTMAD

Ok, sounds like mine is a bit slow, will have a tweek

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Holy shit.... Read that as "Twerk"... Wasn't sure how that was gonna help.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Just put my hands on a "new" old R700 in 243, looking forward to try some of the recipes in between 43 and 44gr of 2209 So far i went up to just 42.8gr that gave me about 1" group I also will seat a little longer for the next loads
Using Speer 85gr BTSP.

Cheers.

Mac

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

It depends on the rifle any two rifles exactly the same still may not like the same ammunition 
So we can not tell you what your rifle likes
Only your rifle can 

Pick a projectile and powder from advice but the rest is up to you 
Do a ladder test or optimal charge waight test your rifle will soon tell you what it likes

----------


## deer243

> Best load for a 243?
> Get a 243 improved. Commonly known as a 308.


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  Good choice if you get both.  The 243 is all you need out to 250m and the ""243 improved"" is  good for twice that distance  :Thumbsup:  but for the bush the 243 is a beast!  SPs  seems to work rather well for bush stalking distances.

----------


## HNTMAD

> Good choice if you get both.  The 243 is all you need out to 250m and the ""243 improved"" is  good for twice that distance  but for the bush the 243 is a beast!  SPs  seems to work rather well for bush stalking distances.


That's bullshit, they gotta be gd for at least 750m, that's what I read anyway 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk

----------


## PERRISCICABA

I little report of "my case"!
I decide i want to go with the 85gr Speer BTSP on my Remington 700 BDM with 1-9" twist (1-9.1/4" twist to be more exactly). As per photos i start low 42 and went to high 43grains with some random results.
Component, Winchester brass, Federal 210 match primers, ADI2209 powder and projectile as above.

First things first, my 100grains Winchester factory ammo shot 1" with easy at 100yd



My load development from 43-44grains





Sorry i didn't take photos of the lower charges but they were not good anyway

Second go with the best charge from the start (43gr) and different seating depth. All seating depth measure from the ogive, i haven't work out the length to the "lens" yet


Very first shot with clean barrel is high(alone) the following 2 are together (43gr @2.270") All the following shots was with a "dirt" barrel, all the strings had at least 20 minutes wait in between with barrel and suppressor on ambient temperature





I just preparing my brass for another round of "trying" to find the "thing" By the way, the 43.5gr didn't work as do in many other rifles

Mac

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Mate, looks like it will certainly kill things!!

Might be worth giving the Sierra 85 a go too... I know Doubleshot waxes lyrical about them.....

----------


## Ginga

Sierra 85 hpbt is the one. 43 - 45 grains 2209 from memory.

----------


## clickbang

Factory barrel Remington 700.
Shoots better than this with 87g v max.
Thanks to MOA Engineering


Sent from my SM-A510Y using Tapatalk

----------


## tetawa

> I run 85gn txs ahead of 40gn 2206h 3000fps 16 inch barrel though like the txs kill well


+1

----------


## johnd

If you are going to try different powders another good one for the 243 would be AR 2213 sc I used its equivalent in H4831 behind 87 grn Hornady's with good effect.
But if you are going to try a lot of lighter projo's you may be better off with a faster powder.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

I have been doing a lot of head scratching lately Since my loads don't "stack" with the predictions i keep looking for an answer for my "troubles" I know it is the "thing" about reload So, since make the rounds longer, i mean close to the "lands", is not working i decide to go the other way, make it shorter I measure again the "OGIVE" length of my Winchester factory rounds (that shoot quiet well) and loaded another 3 different length going "shorter" than previously till achieve the length of the factory ammo.
I haven't had time to go and shoot it yet but as soon i do i will put an update about it.

Cheers.

Mac

----------


## 300CALMAN

I have only shot goats with a .243 and found that the heavier bullets (100 and 105gr) tended to punch a 6mm hole unless they struck bone and don't mushroom too well. Maybe best for bigger deer? The 87gr ones worked better and shot more accurately in my savage.

----------


## TeRei

> Sierra 85 hpbt is the one. 43 - 45 grains 2209 from memory.


Read Graeme Sturgeon's book. This pill tried and proven in the battleground meat hunting in the NW Ruahines.

----------


## ZQLewis

I shoot 2x 243's.
In a Savage 99 I used to use 75gr Hornady SP for goats. 46 gr H4350 was probably a little hot as the odd one was sticky. Very much a varmint round and left big exit holes at short range.

More recently I have moved to 2 loads.  
Short range goats and pests in bush at 10-20 mtr.  
Hornady Brass, CCI  200 LR primer, Hornandy 58 gr Vmax, 14 gr trail boss for 22 hornet like estimated 2400 fps.
For longer range bush and North island clearings out to 150mtr 
Hornady brass, CCI 200 LR primer, Berger 87 gr VLD, 40.5 gr W760 (H414).   I have tested it with up to 42.5 gr but as I don't want to eat out the barrel and don't shoot long range this soft load works very well for me.
The largest I have shot with it is large red Hinds. Mostly it's been uses on goats and fallow.
Zane

----------


## ZQLewis

My second 243 is a 700 clone with 24" trueflit #3 barrel, 1:8 twist.
in this I have loaded the following;
Berger 87gr VLD hunting, Lapua brass CCI 200 primer & 42 gr W760 (H414). Have tested it with up to 43 gr. No velocity numbers sorry.  This round has taken Fallow out to 260 mtr and Tahr at 230 mtr but I would not recomend it for Tahr. Was forced to use it due to an accuracy issue.
Berger 105 gr LDV Hunting, Lapua brass CCI 200 Primer & 46 gr of Win 780 Supreme for a crono'ed 3020 fps.  Did work up to 47 gr.

Please note this is a very strong custom action and I used an over length COA with the 105.

----------


## ZQLewis

Re bullet performance.
the 75 gr Hornady is really a varmint round and is very distructive on goats at the shorter ranges I used it at.

58 gr Vmax at reduced velocity is a great goat round for short range shooting. Leaves aprox 1" exit. Does not exploded as it would at high velocities.
   I can get 5 aimed rounds away while my bolt action mates get 2 away.
87 gr Berger VLD Hunting.  Great on goats and fallow deer. Lots of destruction on cross body or quartering shots. performs just as they say it does. The base 40% of the projectile will exit depending upon range and body size. Have taken Red hinds with this round but thats probably close to the max I would recomend.  Have shot a Tahr with one at 230 mtr recoverd bulled. Entered through rib, tore up spine and came to rest under skin of opposite side
105 gr Berger VLD Hunting. To date I have not got them to group. Even on large goats out to 200 metres they are too much bullet. Quartering entry through chest and large 6" exit though gut taking a large portion with it.  Definity more suited to a Red deer sized animal. 
Zane

----------


## winaa

> Read Graeme Sturgeon's book. This pill tried and proven in the battleground meat hunting in the NW Ruahines.


 @TeRei Is that The Hunters and the Hunted?
Looks pretty hard to find

----------


## Timmay

@ZQLewis thanks for your input on the VLD style 6mm projectiles, I suspect you can't group the 105's as they might require a 1:7 twist? Have you tried the 95gr Berger's at all?
 @winaa it's not cheap, but it's there
http://www.halcyonpublishing.co.nz/h...he-hunted.html

----------


## ZQLewis

Hi Timmay, 
  According to Berger the 105 should be ok with a 1:8 twist.
I have loaded the 105 down to 1040 fps subsonic and they hit the target straight. 
Ps at 30-100 mtr when they hit a goat they tumble and make a mess.

Have not tried the 95's but have ordered some 108 ELD match to have a play with.
Zane

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Did some "Kiwi DIY" in my Rem700 BDM… went from 1.5" to this…
A can of "Lift+" and some "shims" cut from it and some improvement… Ammo is Winchester 100gr Factory at 100yds…

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

> Mate, looks like it will certainly kill things!!
> 
> Might be worth giving the Sierra 85 a go too... I know Doubleshot waxes lyrical about them.....


They are all MOD at 100 yards !

----------


## ZQLewis

I haven't used the serria 85 gr game King since I started reloading but I used to buy some federal loaded with them and would recommend them everyday. They have a great reputation..

Ps great groups of 4 shoots for factory hunting ammo.
Zane

----------


## TeRei

> @TeRei Is that The Hunters and the Hunted?
> Looks pretty hard to find


Yes.

----------

